# Best Books/Dvds On Training Donkeys



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

As some of you know I just got a mini donkey about 2 months ago. I would like to find out more information on training donkeys and was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for any good books or dvds? 

I have heard some good things about Meredith Hodges. However I have no idea which book or dvd would be best to get and they are a bit pricy, so I would like to hear some more people's opinions on the information before I get any. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Crystal Ward made a great DVD all about training donkeys. It's on Amazon, but since she passed away I don't know if it's still being sold. It's on GiddyUpFlix too. I own a copy and really like it!


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

I actually did get the Crystal Ward dvd from Guiddyupflix, but I found that the information in it was very general and almost like any other training dvd out there. Although she used donkeys I felt it was not really specified to donkeys. I ended up buying a book from Meriedith Hodges called Equine Manegment And Donkey Training. I was able to find one for about $25 brand new. Although I would still like to look at more books/dvds. I'm just not quite sure what ones I should look at.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

Meredith's Training Mules and Donkeys DVD series - go to her website direct, not Amazon or anything. Get direct at www.luckythreeranch dot com.


----------

